# trek 4300 ???



## wormhole (Mar 14, 2005)

I haven't been on this forum in a long while but I just bought a trek 4300 w/ rst gila shocks. Is this a good bike. I was also looking at specialized hardrock as well but went with the trek.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

you made a good decision, trek makes excellent bikes. if your just getting into mountain biking then the 4300 should serve you well for a long time to come.


----------



## mr2monster (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got one.. I like it. It took me about 3 weeks to upgrade to a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR though... hehe.


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

Trek do make very high quality bikes and this bike will last you a while. Good choice on the 4300 .


----------



## crawdaddy (Feb 10, 2006)

I own one as well. I have been to a few trails and have had great results. I ride it almost every day and it seems just fine. My next bike will be a Stumpjumper FSR or Giant Trance. Depends one the one with the better deal. I was thinking about another HT but decided for FS. That way I'll have one of each. I like my Trek. Good entry bike at a good price.


----------



## Ice25gt (Mar 28, 2006)

I had an 04 4300. It was my first real mtb. My skills quickly outgrew the bike though. The front fork was complete crap and all the components were low level. Basically, just learn how to ride on this bike, try out clipless and different setups, and as you get better you can upgrade to a better bike. I guess for some people maybe this bike works well, but for me It just wasnt gonna cut it. I like TREK's geometry so I stayed with the brand, but ended up upgrading to the 6700. The hardrock is basically in the same ballpark as the 4300, but usually with even lower level components, i.e acera instead of alivio. So it's all based on preference. Good luck with your new bike. Post some pics. I havent seen the 06 4300 yet.


----------



## wormhole (Mar 14, 2005)

The only thing that I cared about was that the bike was better than my khs which I put though it's paces and then some (it also survied getting hit by a car w/ me on it):










Here's the new bike and the old one will just be for around town and learning stuff on:









I've been biking my entire life (well since I learned at 4 or 5) and didn't some light trail riding and in 2003 I finally got into the sport and the first trail that I did was the coming down Jackson pass to Wilson, Wyoming (I endo once and fell off about twice going around those switch backs and the being of the trail, 1 year later I did the same trail with no problems).


----------



## Musichead13 (May 3, 2006)

Congratulations on the nice new bike. I ride a Trek 4500 and was definately considering the 4300 when I went to buy a bike. My friend just bought a 3700 and I have to say Trek bikes are very impressive. Ride it, learn on it, beat it up and most definately enjoy it.


----------



## nikstar101 (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright,

I bought a Trek 4300 disc version about a year ago and it is a top notch frame. The only problem is the fork. It is pretty rubbish (like all low end bike and even some more expensive ones). I replaced it with a Marzocchi MX Comp ETA and it completely transformed the bike. With the stock components (and the marz fork) it is a really fun bike.

In the attached photo the bike has been through mud up to the cassette and all the gear components still keep going (and not for the first time either).

Have fun,

Nik


----------



## medik13 (Apr 3, 2005)

nikstar101 said:


> Alright,
> 
> I bought a Trek 4300 disc version about a year ago and it is a top notch frame. The only problem is the fork. It is pretty rubbish (like all low end bike and even some more expensive ones). I replaced it with a Marzocchi MX Comp ETA and it completely transformed the bike. With the stock components (and the marz fork) it is a really fun bike.
> 
> ...


Looks great...I am doing the same to my 4500 disc. What is the travel on that Marz???
Did the disc calipers mount to the fork w/o a problem or did you use an adaptor? Thanks


----------



## routergod (Apr 4, 2006)

The 4300 and the 4300 Disk get very good reviews. SOLID BIKE for a beginner. I belive that the only "possibly" problematic area might be the fork. Ride the bike as much as possible and learn on it. You don't want to drop too much money on your first bike since it SHOULD get beat up. THE 4300 IS A GREAT CHOICE!


----------



## Ice25gt (Mar 28, 2006)

nikstar101 said:


> Alright,
> 
> I bought a Trek 4300 disc version about a year ago and it is a top notch frame. The only problem is the fork. It is pretty rubbish (like all low end bike and even some more expensive ones). I replaced it with a Marzocchi MX Comp ETA and it completely transformed the bike. With the stock components (and the marz fork) it is a really fun bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice25gt (Mar 28, 2006)

Ice25gt said:


> nikstar101 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright,
> ...


----------

